# Great session today with certified trainer (CPDT)



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

First here's a great concise article sent to me by my trainer, emphasizing the importance of positive reinforcement in contemporary training methods and debunking dominance/"wolf pack" theories:

http://www.fun4fido.co.uk/blog/2009/8/8/pa...pack-it-in.html

Also I just wanted to share a happy day: Darcy and I had a wonderful two hour session with a great local Certified Professional Dog Trainer, whom I found through the Association of Pet Dog Trainers directory as suggested by people on SM. Within 20 minutes of some serious treat-based training, Darcy had already learned "Go to your room" (his new PetGear 26-Inch Soft Crate, which I purchased on sale from Overstock.com) and was willingly going in at every opportunity to get a new toy, attention, or a treat. He hated his old x-pen and barked madly every time he was behind any kind of barrier, so this was a huge change. We progressed to the point where we could zip up the door on the crate and I could be out of sight for 5 seconds (again, a big step for Darcy, who is a total Velcro Dog).

I also realized that certain behaviors (such as the dog pausing after a command to scratch his ear) did not mean he didn't hear my once-only command--but rather, that he was either confused, or needed something such as a potty break or water. Honestly the trainer seemed to read his mind, picking up on so many cues I missed! It was amazing. E.g., when she noticed that he suddenly lost interested in practicing Sit/Stay whereas he had been highly enthusiastic about learning for the previous hour, she told me he was showing signs that he needed to go potty--we took him out and instantly he went to the bathroom. Then back for another hour of good training. Little things like this, along with instant feedback on what I was doing wrong, really improved his learning as well as my ability as a consistent communicator.

The biggest thing I learned: the importance of the human working with the dog in being mindful about timing the rewards just right (depending on whether the desired behavior is a durational one like Stay or a finite act like Sit), saying commands only once, and giving the dog an opportunity to succeed (such as giving him time after saying a command ONCE to comply, throwing treats only when he can see them leaving my hand, working in TINY increments of learning to build up to a complex command, etc.).

One example of my own bad communication: I had messed up his "Stay" (even though I thought I was doing everything right) by not pulling my hand--with treat between my fingers--back all the way in between reinforcements while he was holding the Stay for a long time. The result was that he thought I was still offering him the treat (now hovering midair between Dog & Human instead of hidden at my chest) and so he of course got up and broke the Stay to eat it. I had no idea I was encouraging a break in the Stay by not pulling my hand all the way back in between rewards.

Also I had originally thought my dog wasn't food-motivated, but I was wrong. He loved the Pet Botanics Premium Dog Food Rolls that the trainer brought, cut into extremely tiny pieces, as well as boiled chicken (which as of a month ago he had shown little interest in). I'm also going to be mail-ordering him the Buddy Biscuits that came so highly recommended here.

*So, I wanted to thank everyone here who provided such good tips and suggested an in-home certified trainer who used positive reinforcement in the Karen Pryor / Patricia McConnell / Jean Donaldson / Ian Dunbar tradition.* I would never had recognized the value and importance of doing so to address Darcy's separation anxiety issues and to improve his confidence if I hadn't come onto SM and absorbed such helpful info. After speaking with my trainer on the phone before hiring her, I really felt that she was the right one based on her support of ethologically sound training methods and her certification--all of which I learned about on SM. The fact that she was so successful with fearful little Darcy really made me confident in my training choice today.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Good for you and Darcy! :aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW! What great success you had! Thank you so much for sharing all this with us!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing all this wonderful information. Great job!!


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

How impressive! I would love to find such training for Gracie...I used the link you provided and emailed a trainer 27 miles from my home. So you would recommend in-home training over group training?


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JustUs2 @ Sep 7 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827093


> How impressive! I would love to find such training for Gracie...I used the link you provided and emailed a trainer 27 miles from my home. So you would recommend in-home training over group training?[/B]


Yes, I really would. In-home training is more expensive, but you are training your dog in his natural home environment--the site of the behavioral problems that you are hoping to either prevent or correct. You are also behaving like your normal self, so the trainer can observe your interactions and pin-point problems in how you give commands. For example, Darcy gets really anxious about certain doorways in the home and reacts to the sound of door knocks (to the extent that when he hears a door knock on TV, he'll start sounding the alarm!). So we practiced "Speak" and "Quiet" in the bedroom/"den" with my sister knocking on the door repeatedly.

Group training can be really fun, but I do think you are getting 100% attention from the trainer with an in-home session, versus competing for advice and attention in a group class. If you have the resources, you could do both! But if your budget allows only one option, I'd suggest the in-home training for any serious behavioral questions (for me, it was separation anxiety & crate training).

We did a 2-hour session yesterday, and I felt I had all my questions for now resolved with a training plan. I don't think I'll need another session unless Darcy stops learning. My trainer asked me to compile a list of EVERYTHING I wanted help with--it was a 2-paged single-spaced document. :smheat: But we covered all the issues, and now I can work on my own with my dog.

Also, it might be a good idea to chat with the trainer over the phone and see if you like him/her. Talk a little about their training philosophy, what they advocate and dislike; the trainer should be happy to talk with you and ask what behavioral concerns you are hoping to address. The one I found sounded kind, knowledgeable, and very passionate about positive reinforcement-only--perfect for us.

I wish you every bit of luck as you look for a trainer and bond with your fluff over new tricks!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I wish I had your trainer! If you could please post updates from each session- I'd love to read those.

I'm doing in home training also, but honestly I have some doubts about my trainer. She did give some helpful points (although Bisou would only listen/obey me and not the trainer) but when Bisou went into her crate- she pulled her out of there! I never do that- that's her private area..I just wait until she comes out or beckon her with a treat.

Also, we walked outside in my lane and Bisou didn't want to walk past some noisy people, and the trainer started to drag her on her leash!! I stopped that right away.

I have another session on Saturday but this time, my husband is going to participate to see what he thinks of her. Maybe I'm being overprotective.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How wonderful! Your trainer sounds awesome! I'm glad your session was a successful one. Not only is Mr. Darcy adorable, but he sure is a smart little cookie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the warm support!

I also meant to share this other interesting article I found from clicking around on links that the trainer had sent me. This article discusses research findings about the effects of electric shocks on rats' anxiety levels as well as the resulting changes in the animal's brain. Highly interesting and another reason shock collars are inhumane.

*Excerpt:*

Vadim Bolshakov, assistant professor of psychiatry, and his colleagues taught rats that a certain sound they heard would be accompanied by an electric shock. After learning that unpleasant fact, the animals became startled every time they heard the tone whether a shock followed or not. Bolshakov and his team then examined their brains, and found conclusive changes not seen in rats that heard the sound or felt the shocks separately. 

[. . .]

Fear and other learned emotional responses come from the amygdala. If a rat learned to fear something, would that produce measurable changes in its brain, specifically in the amygdala?

Bolshakov, Evgeny Tsvetkov, and other experimenters on the team introduced rats to a sound accompanied near the end by a low-intensity foot shock. The shock wasn't painful, Bolshakov says, but it got the rats' attention. They were visibly startled.

The day after being trained this way, the animals heard the sound but didn't receive any shocks. Nevertheless, the sound frightened them. In fact, they appeared more alarmed than during their training. And this was no temporary effect. It lasted for the rest of their lives. (Lab rats live for two to three years.)

Source: _Brain Changes in Learning Measured_, Harvard Gazette, May 30, 2002.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love love love things like this! I get so tired of seeing and hearing people talk about domination with their dog and pack mentalities blah blah. No I'm not going to pin my dog down when he doesn't do what I want him to! I am a VERY firm believer in positive training and this just helps drive the nail home. 

I'm thrilled for you that you found a great trainer and are already getting wonderful results!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 7 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827115


> I wish I had your trainer! If you could please post updates from each session- I'd love to read those.
> 
> I'm doing in home training also, but honestly I have some doubts about my trainer. She did give some helpful points (although Bisou would only listen/obey me and not the trainer) but when Bisou went into her crate- she pulled her out of there! I never do that- that's her private area..I just wait until she comes out or beckon her with a treat.
> 
> ...


Hi, ShanghaiMomma, just FYI, Darcy also has problems with flopping down or "pancaking" during walks, and it was bewildering to me at first! He is usually a fine loose-leash little walker, but sometimes just stops on the sidewalk for no apparent reason. Both JMM here on the forum and my trainer confirmed that *flopping down and refusing to continue walking is a fear-based reaction*.

I asked my trainer how to resolve it, and she suggested bringing treats along and redirecting Darcy's attention toward walking just a few little steps in front of him until the "perceived threat" is past us. Usually Darcy snaps out of his frozen position and resumes pretty quickly. Eventually he will be more confident with more training--there's also a book I just ordered called Scaredy Dog! Understanding and Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog that addresses fear-based reactions.

JMM and the trainer both suggested practicing "Let's Go" at home and later on the sidewalk--by rewarding with a treat or a REALLY special tug toy every time he got up from the down position and moved forward on his own.

Once I realized that the pancaking was fear-based, I really felt bad for ever tugging on Darcy's leash. It's not great that the trainer did this--sometimes their little butts can get scratched against the pavement. I don't think you're being too protective--I do think Bisou sounds a lot like Darcy in that they're both reactive and a little scared by new things and people. It'll just take some time and confidence-building with training. Good luck and please PM me or post to keep me updated on your progress, I'd love to know any advice you have!

:Cute Malt:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes for sure Bisou is a big ol' scaredy cat (or dog rather). she's really almost afraid of everything/everyone new. I'm going to order that book you mentioned today!! Thanks for mentioning that. 

I should clarify, the trainer tugged on her leash- not dragged her (I would have had a heart attack is she had dragged her. my lord). but I'm not a tugger at all, mainly I can see that Bisou is just so scared and uncomfortable. I believe in baby steps with her.


----------

